# My RANDOM Pics...



## mojoses (Nov 23, 2004)

When I get bored, this happens...

1.





~ I regret folding the pics tho... it was a complete accident!!

2.




~ This is just a random pic I drew because I was bored.

I drew both of these in pencil (Obviously!!) Went over it in BIRO and coloured them in with bog-standard Crayola Colouring Pencils!!
hehe... I LOVE rendering...


----------



## jadin (Nov 23, 2004)

I love your shading abilities. Makes these really stand out. Very cool.

You could probably photoshop that fold out but not sure if you'd want to do that. (durn purists )


----------



## mojoses (Nov 23, 2004)

You know what... I've never thought bout doin that!! I'll see what it looks like but I'll  prob just leave it as it is... I'm putting up my unicorn pic if I can soon. It's my fave pic


----------



## Aga (Nov 23, 2004)

I like it, Mojoses! Yeah, great shading.


----------



## Niki (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with others, shades :thumbsup:


----------

